# I am NOT too big.....



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Bodhi's favourite afternoon nap spot........although he is getting too big to lie there anymore. They grow so fast because he could lie there comfortably last month but now he doesn't fit. Well he will try his best to still fit anyway!:doh:


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too funny, they sleep in the weirdest positions.

He is adorable, great pictures!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

great pictures, he is such a HANDSOME golden.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwww! Can I have your puppy? and your cool table? Scarlett's taken to lying on us, when we're on the couch. Its quite uncomfy but cute for a few fleeting mins..


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

lil' darlin'! pretty soon it'll just be a headrest!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Aw!!!! Buy that sweet puppy a bigger table, stat!


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

awwwwwwwww now thats too cute! enjoy him!!

Debbie & mason


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Poor baby... so sad when you outgrow your "forts" !!!!! LOL


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That is too cute!
It's so funny how fast they grow...they can't even keep track of it themselves! They must just think the world around them is shrinking :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is just too funny in his laying positions. Doesnt want to give up his favorite spots. Love that cutie.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

*those Pictures Are Just Great. Don't You Feel Sorry Gor Them When They Get To Big To Fit Into Their Sprcial "little" Spots.*


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

:heartbeat:heartbeat:heartbeat

SORRY ... 
YOU'LL JUST HAVE TO GET A NEW SET OF FURNITURE ...
AND GIVE ME THIS ONE


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Love Bodhi's sleeping positions. I would suggest that you listen 
to what he is telling you. Bodhi looks like he might like one of those Coolaroo beds.... of course you may have to build a table to go over it. But the raised mesh platform is similar in concept to the raised wicker shelf on your table.


----------



## Hoover's Momma (Jan 11, 2008)

Too Cute!! He can't figure out how that table got so small!


----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)

What a sweetheart he is, I love the shots.


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Thanks guys he is such a character. I do think he believes the world is shrinking because he miss judges his size and always wants to lie in the smallest squishest places. He loves to lay on my lap and watch TV but of course he has gotten too big and keeps turning around on me, like when they lay down in grass, to make it more comfy for HIM, doesn't care that it is way too uncomfortable for me though! It is sooo funny because his bum drops off my lap and he ends up laying with his chest and head on my lap and the bum dropping to the floor. When that doesn't work he will turn around so I have the bum going up my chest and into my face. (I will have to get hubby to take a photo next time.) I then get this look of "Mom, what did you do, I know I used to fit!" Lol


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

lol, he's adorable


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Ok, that is one ADORABLE pup and a sweet series of pictures!
I see a Kuranda bed in his future! LOL
http://www.kuranda.com/catalog/index.php


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

ROFL absolutely precious!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

omg... that is the CUTEST!!!! I guess he's saying he would like one of those raised beds for his b-day huh? lol!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

AWWWW! So cute! Mom,you need a bigger table.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

That is so cute! Poor little guy needs a bigger table!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

God love him, what a cutie!


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Myabe he needs to learn to sleep ON the table! Sooo darn cute,


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Those are hilarious!!! What a little (not so much) rascal!!!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

That's hysterical. How old is he now??


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

very cute! 

please post pictures of him when he did fit nicely under there!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is way funny! Murphy had a spot like that under our coffee table where he used to lay all the time.. Then one day, nope, dont fit anymore.. 

silly doggies..


----------



## SillyTilly (Jan 22, 2008)

Aw, he just doesn't want to give it up. Too cute!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Those are the best pictures!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Those photos are just too darn funny!


----------



## colton (Jun 5, 2008)

Thor0918 said:


> That's hysterical. How old is he now??


He is 4 and 1/2 months old now. Still thinks he is 9 weeks old.:

Here is a photo from last month when he DID fit! Amazing how quick they grow in a month.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

LOL that is just too cute. I think your table must have shrunk or something.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What cute photos- very handsome boy you have


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

"Momma You Shrunk the Furniture!" TeeHee! He does Love "His Spot!"


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Those are hilarious - he obviously thinks he is much smaller than he really is.


----------



## Scarletts_Daddy (Sep 4, 2008)

Does. he also think he's still a lap puppy? Our Scarlett does. the other night she hopped up on the couch with me. Then preceeded to stretch out on top of me.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

that made me smile


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Poor guy! Looks like he had a heck of a time finding his comfort zone. 
I had to crack up. Thanks for the laugh! Great pics.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Hysterical. We used to have a wicker table, with V shaped magazine rack below...Campbell's Craddle when he was a pup. Have a photo, but no scanner.

when I was looking at dog beds recently, I thought of designing a corner table, with dog bed below. All our guys like that covered corner deal.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Bodhi is so hilarious! They are so limber at they age , they can lay upside down and could care less! LOL! I can't wait for pics next month of him hanging out on both sides!


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

Poor boy, his den is shrinking. Those are just the cutest photos! Can't wait to see how he 'fits-in' next month.

~Jackie


----------

